# BBQ contests for April



## Raine (Mar 14, 2005)

4/1 - 4/2 
Hammond, LA 
Stillwater, OK

4/8 - 4/9
Peoria, AZ 

4/15 - 4/16 
Charleston, MO 
Kings Mountain, NC
Osage City, KS 

4/22 - 4/23
Bentonville, AR 
Delmar, MD 
Winchester, TN 
Marshall, MO 
Springfield, MO 

4/29 - 4/30
Sugar Creek, MO 
Warsaw, MO 
Topeka, KS 
Warwick, RI


----------



## thier1754 (Mar 14, 2005)

Rainee, will your group be entering more than one section in each contest?  Chicken, pork, etc.? If you take an updated photo of the group at any of the contests, I'll post it on your page.


----------



## Raine (Mar 15, 2005)

You have to enter all 4 categories to be eligable for Grand Champion, so yes, we always eneter all 4.

Chicken, ribs, bbq and brisket.


----------



## thier1754 (Mar 15, 2005)

That's got to take a lot of time.  Good luck with your preparations, and let us all know how the contests go as you move through them!


----------



## Raine (Mar 15, 2005)

We set up on friday and start cooking that night. The judging is done on Sat.

Thanks, we always need luck.

Still enjoying the chow chow?


----------



## Dove (Mar 15, 2005)

I can't place Kings Mountain right now...kicking myself...refresh my memory please..need to go on recharge I guess. Senior moment.

Dove


----------



## Raine (Mar 15, 2005)

King's Mtn is just west of Charlotte. 45 minute drive.  

Battle of King's Mtn goes back to the Revoluntionary war.

Battlefield


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm pretty sure I asked this question last year, Rainee, but I forget. The Columbus Jazz and RibFest is on the 4th weekend of July. Do you guys do something like that? I'm not sure if the competitions you participate in are sanctioned by a single organization or if you take part in all different types of competition.


----------



## Raine (Mar 15, 2005)

We have done a couple non-sanctioned contests. Mostly we just compete in one. 

We compete with teams who do such events as rib fests etc.  Look for the Carolina Rib King. Not sure if he will be there, but you never know.

There are a number of teams that compete under more than one sanctioning body.
Some of closest friends on the cirrcuit compete KCBS & MIM. We hung out with one during the new local MIM contest to see what all went on. We knew and heard about them, but never actually witnessed one. Thought maybe we might want to cook there next year.

We quickly figured out it was more involved than just the two of us could handle.  It would require more team members.


----------



## Raine (Apr 7, 2005)

Bumping up


----------

